# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGM_1_28SD released - added LG A270,A270E,A271 and A275.

## mohamed73

New version - LGM_1_28SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A270,A270E,A271 and A275.

----------


## make007

شكرا جزيلا

----------

